# Strother SX-1 Strikes Again!!



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

You guys know very well how awsome it is to kill deer with archery equipment. I love what my Strother bow brings to the table, VENISON!!
Dropped her in her tracks!!!


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

nice doe.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice doe. I like the bow better though. I shoot a tribute I believe they made or rather designed by the same guy along with elite sweet bow amazing to shoot.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats tony, that looks like a monster doe!


----------

